# chat?



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

is there a chat room around here? entirely possible i overlooked it. thought id just ask


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Not that I am aware of...


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

That sucks. Could be a good time.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

we used to have one, and some members would take it a bit to far and many complained so it went to mods only. Might be able to revisit it again if people are interested.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

this load for you guys? notzorap chat group -


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

Plug in not supported.... I can't tell you what that means but it don't sound promising...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hahaha that seems like user error  you might have to download a plugin, did you get a pop up or active X or anything?


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

I just clicked the link. Let me give it another shot


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

Nope. Says I need adobe flash player which is not supported by my device. Im working off an android tablet. I'm in the dark. Pshhhh.....


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Let me look around. Xat only works for pc's


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

thanks buddy. dont make it a priority. but if you come up with something, thats cool


----------



## Sissy (Dec 11, 2014)

hey im new to this website, any advice on how to connect with people?


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

im new too. i think we are trying to get something going


----------



## RedemptionVA (Nov 11, 2014)

Petquality how many dogs do u have?


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

just two males


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Guys I'm still lookin, there's not much out there anymore but I'm interested in some comet chat?? I'd like to have something we can integrate into the site and drive from our control panel. I'm open to whatever works so if you find anything that sounds cool and will work for Apple and android let me know. In the meantime, we can try a hang out one night if we can schedule a time that works for everyone. I'll keep you posted


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

cool. im sitting around most evenings. staurday nights the best for me but im flexible. looking for ward to it


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Sounds good to me. 

I work nights waiting for stuff to break so as long as things are working I'm good to chat lol


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

hahaha. awesome.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm good with Hangouts since it's integrated on my tablet, phone and PC. I'm off today... if anyone is available.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Sissy said:


> hey im new to this website, any advice on how to connect with people?


Normally, through use of the forum you tend to "connect" with people and establish online friendships, unless you're looking for something more. You never know, might come across someone in your locale that is a member here. I'm about 15-20 minutes drive away from one of our staff members here. I even have a dog off her yard. You never know what will come of your continued membership here.


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

hook it up lady. give me a link. im just siiting here getting ready to watch a hockey game


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Sorry petquality I missed this. I'll be home early tomorrow (Friday), so maybe we can try Hangouts then? Anyone else in?


----------



## petquality (Dec 4, 2014)

cool. i should be around. i will check in


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Make sure you have a google account to use hangouts.


----------

